# CALCUL MAINTIEN DE SALAIRE CP



## Couleurcafe (30 Novembre 2022)

BONJOUR puis-je demander de l'aide aux PROS des chiffres et des calculs????
Mes Cp sont rémunérés à chaque prise, en décembre je prends 1 semaine  payée en +du salaire car année incomplète, jusque-là calcul en maintien de salaire, rien à dire tout va bien;
 Novembre ont a augmenté les heures et du coup il y a des heures sup majorées, pour calculer le maintien de salaire je détail heures normales et heures majorées comme le calcul de la mensualisation ou simplement nombre d'heures à payer X nombre d'heures semaines X taux horaire ??
Nous sommes passées de 39.50H  à  49H  
Merci d'avance pour vos retours bienveillants.


----------



## Marie06 (30 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour j espère ne pas me tromper mais ce n' est pas ainsi qu on calcul les cp en année incomplète. Le calcul se fait au 31 mai de chaque année, puis à partir de la deuxième année les cp sont payés. Pour ton cas au fur et à mesure de la prise de cp tu dois divisé la somme des cp trouvée au 31 mai par le nombre de jours obtenu. Cela te donnera la valeur d un jour de cp. Puis tu multiplie par le nombre de jours que tu prends 6 jours ouvrables pour une semaine.

si tu as commencé ton contrat après le 31 mai 2022 alors tu n as pas de cp à te faire payer en décembre 2022, mais seulement à partir de juin 2023. _


----------



## Marie06 (30 Novembre 2022)

_Pour ta question oui les cp se calcule en incluant aussi les majorations._


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Novembre 2022)

Marie06 les cp se paye soit en une fois avec le salaire de juin ou a chaque prise de vacances
Non les cp ne sont pas payer a partir de la 2 ieme année , exemple vous commencer un contrat en février , au 31  mai vous faite le point sur vos cp acquis et il vous seront payer avec le salaire de juin  et on repart à 0 pour l année suivante de mai a mai


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Alors si tu as choisi le paiement au moment de la prise cela veut dire que les CP acquis au 31 mai 2022 te sont payés de juin 2022 à mai 2023 à hauteur des acquis

Je te donne un exemple
On affinera ensuite avec tes données

par exemple tu as acquis 30 jours ouvrables au 31 mai 2022
Pour 900€ brut
La règle du maintien étant plus favorable que les 10% c'est celle que tu as était retenue

Tu fais 900€ / 30 jours = 30€ pour 1 jour ouvrable

En août 2022 tu as pris 3 semaines soit 18 jours ouvrables
Donc les pe ton rajouter 540€ brut à ton salaire d'août

Décembre tu prends 1 semaine soit 6 jours ouvrables
Les pe devront te rajouter 180€ brut à ton salaire de décembre 

Tu prends ta dernière semaine en avril 2023 
Les parents te payerons les 6 jours restant à ce moment là


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Novembre 2022)

Pour affiner:  Nous avons commencé le contrat en juillet 2021 et comme beaucoup le faisait, ils me payaient 10% tous les mois et ce jusqu'en janvier 2022 où nous avons tous régularisé par rapport à la nouvelle convention. Du coup voilà son calcul

Formule maintien de salaire01/2022 à 05/2022Déjà payé en 01/2021 : 10%Reste à payer en 05/2206/2022 à 08/2022Nb de semaines travaillées17​  10​Nb de semaines à payer :
 = (Nb de semaines travaillées/4)*2,5/61,77​  1,04​Equivalent en jours (Nb de semaines à payer/6)10,63​  6,25​Congés à payer
=Nb de semaines à payer *39,5*3,4 net237,82​34,76​203,06​139,90​



Depuis novembre nous sommes à 49H par semaines devons-nous modifier le calcul et est-ce que pour vous ce tableau est juste?


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Novembre 2022)

OUPS MERCIIIIIIIII


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Entre le début du contrat soit juillet 2021 et le 31 mai 2022 tu as travaillé combien de semaines 

Indique moi les salaires bruts perçus sans les 10% de juillet 2021 à mai 2022

Et met moi le calcul de ta mensualisation


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Alors non t'es calculs sont faux


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Novembre 2022)

De juillet 2021 à Mai 2022 JE COMPTABILISE 36 semaines

 juillet 2021                    777.16
aout  2021                     597.65
Septembre 2021            445.16
octobre  2021                799.42
novembre  2021             648.80
décembre  2021             623.84
janvier 2022                   489.94         
FEVRIER 2022                 306.66
MARS 2022                    308.66
AVRIL 2022                     617.83
MAI 2022                        856.14

39.50H X 44 X 4.36 brut /12 X 0.7801 = 492.51 net
39.50H X 44 X 3.40 NET / 12  = 492.43 net  Le PE a calculé ainsi 



_la nouvelle mensualisation  à partir de novembre 2022_
Lundi         8h- 17h30      Mardi 8h- 18h00     Mercredi 8h- 18h00    Jeudi  8h- 18h00 Vendredi    8h- 17h30     
TOTAL semaine :   49h00                        Heures normales :  45H
 Heures sup majorées 25% :                   Heures sup majorées : 4h par semaine
 Heures normales : 45h X 4.36 X 44 / 12 = 719.4 brut X 0.7812      soit: 561.99 net               Heures sup majorées : 4h x 5.45 x 44 / 12 = 79.93 brut x 0.8943  Soit : 71.40 net                                                                              Total : 561.99 net +71.40 net = 633.39 NET


 Heures mensualisées : 45h X 44h / 12= 165 h      
Heures supplémentaires:  4X 44 / 12 = 14.66h
Jours mensualisés : 5 jrs X 44h / 12 = 18.33 jrs


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Alors au 31 mai 2022 tu as acquis 

36 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 22,5 = 23 jours ouvrables acquis 

Ce qui te donne 

1) en maintien de salaire 

23 jours / 6 * 39,5 heures * 4,36 brut 
= 660'18 € brut 

2) 10%

Alors la j'ai un soucis car t'es salaires bruts ne sont jamais identiques 
Pourquoi y a t'il un tel écart d'un mois à un autre alors que ton brut devrait tourner aux alentours de 631,47€


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Voici ce que tu me donnes comme chiffres 

C'est impossible 

juillet 2021 = 777.16€
aout 2021 = 597.65€
Septembre 2021= 445.16€
octobre 2021 = 799.42€
novembre 2021 = 648.80€
décembre 2021 = 623.84€
janvier 2022 = 489.94€
FEVRIER 2022 = 306.66€
MARS 2022 = 308.66€
AVRIL 2022 = 617.83€
MAI 2022 = 856.14€


----------



## Couleurcafe (1 Décembre 2022)

BONJOUR. Les chiffres sont bien ceux notés sur mes bulletins et  moi aussi ça me pose des soucis les différences viennent surement du faîte qu'elle me payait des heures complémentaires  que je faisais bien sûr!! du coup jamais pareil le nombre de jours d'activité les heures mensualisées  noté sur la fiche de paye,  depuis janvier 2022 elle a compris que la mensualisation devait être identique tous les mois, il y a eu aussi des absences de mon côté du sien des arrêts  le calcul de la CCC n'était pas compris beaucoup de choses qui ont faussé tous les calculs alors des régularisations se greffaient le mois d'après ......c'est pour cela que j'avais besoin de vous.
Aujourd'hui c'est moi qui prépare et envoie le calcul du mois 
Pour les CP c'est bien compliqué surtout qu'elle fait elle ce qu'elle pense juste mais est-ce bien ce qu'elle me doit et ce que je lui doit???????


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Ok donc j'ai l'explication de la fluctuation des salaries bruts 

Mais si ils t'on payé 10% de CP chaque mois en plus de la mensualisation 
Cela veut dire que les salaires bruts que tu m'indiques comprennent les 10%
Et moi j'ai besoin de ton salaire brut sans les 10% de CP pour calculer le montant des 10%


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour dans tous les cas même l'ancienne convention n'autorisait pas le paiement par 10%


----------



## Couleurcafe (1 Décembre 2022)

Oui je sais GenéralMétal1988 que ces fameux (10%) c'est complètement faux c'est juste une méthode de calcul et non une façon de payer quoi que ce soit, mais encore fallait-il le savoir ............BREF C 'EST FAIT!

ASSMATZAM,
en fait de juillet 2021 à janvier 2022  les 10% totalisent 302.53 Euros cela ferait une moyenne par mois de 43.22 euros ou :
10% de 492.43 Euros égale 49.2    donc au brut que je vous ai donné il faut que j'enlève ces 49.2 euros 

juillet 2021 = 777.16€                     727.96
aout 2021 = 597.65€                       558.45
Septembre 2021= 445.16€              395.96
octobre 2021 = 799.42€                   750.22
novembre 2021 = 648.80€               599.6
décembre 2021 = 623.84€               574.64
janvier 2022 = 489.94€   - 34.76 =   455.18
FEVRIER 2022 =                               306.66€
MARS 2022 =                                  308.66€
AVRIL 2022 =                                   617.83€
MAI 2022 =                                     856.14€

VOILA CE QUE CA DONNE
Maintenant je ne veux pas vous ennuyer avec tous ces calculs et je comprendrai que vous en aillez marre . Vous arrêtez quand vous voulez sachez-le et surtout merci pour tout!!!!


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Donc en résumé

Au 31 mai 2022 tu as acquis

36 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 22,5 = 23 jours ouvrables acquis

Ce qui te donne

1) en maintien de salaire

23 jours / 6 * 39,5 heures * 4,36 brut = *660,18 € brut *

2) Avec les 10%

Salaire de juillet 2021 à mai 2022
777.16€+  597.65€ + 445.16€ + 799.42€ + 648.80€ + 623.84€ +489.94€ +306.66€ + 308.66€ +617.83€ +856.14€
= 6471,26 brut
- les 302,53 brut de CP qui ton était versé à tord =
= 6168,73 brut

10% de cette somme = *616,873 brut*

Pour la première période de référence la règle du maintien de salaire est la plus avantageuse
Donc ton employeur aurait du te verser  la somme de *660,18 € brut *pour tes* 23 jours ouvrables acquis*
T'ayant déjà versé entre juillet 2021 et janvier 2022 la somme de 302,53 brut il te doit encore pour cette période *357,65 € brut *


Tu me dis que tu as choisi le paiement au moment de la prise
Donc normalement cet été au moment ou tu as pris tes congés il aurait du te payer les *357,65 € brut *
Ce qui correspond à peu prêt à 12.5 jours ouvrables soit 2 semaines de CP

Visiblement cela n'a pas été fait
Donc il devra te  payer en décembre la moitié de cette somme et au mois d'avril l'autre moitié
Soit 178.83 brut en décembre  et 178.82 brut en avril

Ensuite le 31mai 2023
il faudra refaire le point sur tes CP acquis entre le 1er Juin 2022 et le 31 mai 2023
Toujours en comparant les 2 méthodes de calcul


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Lors de ton prochain calcul des CP acquis c'est à dire au 31 mai 2023
Il faudra que tu compares de nouveau le maintien de salaire et les 10%
Tu retiendras le plus avantageux des 2

Pour faire le cacul du maintien tu te baseras sur ta mensualisaion en cours c'est à dire sur la base de 49 heures


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

_Tu as fait une petite erreur dans tes calculs
Pour la nouvelle mensualisation  à partir de novembre 2022

Lundi  8h00- 17h30    =  9.5 heures
Mardi 8h00- 18h00     =  10 heures
Mercredi 8h00- 18h00   = 10 heures 
Jeudi  8h00- 18h00   =  10 heures
Vendredi    8h00- 17h30      =  9.5 heures

TOTAL semaine :   49h00                        
Heures normales :  45 heures par semaine
Heures sup majorées : 4 heures  par semaine             

*Mensualisation*
Sur les Heures normales : 
45h X 44 semaines x 4.36 brut / 12 = 719.40 brut X 0.7812      = 561.99528 net               

Sur les Heures sup majorées : 
4h x 44 semaines x  5.45 brut / 12 = 79.93333 brut x 0.8943     = 71.48438 net                                                                            _

_Total : 561.99528 net +71.48438 net = 633.48 euros NET_


_Heures normales mensualisées : 45 heures X 44 semaines / 12 mois = 165 heures    
Heures supplémentaires mensualisées :  4 heures X 44 semaines / 12 mois = 14.66 heures = 15 heures
Jours mensualisés : 5 jours X 44h / 12 = 18.33 = 19 jours mensualisés pour Pajemploi_


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Si tu as d'autres questions ou que tu n'as pas compris un truc n'hésites pas
Bonne soirée


----------



## Couleurcafe (1 Décembre 2022)

ALORS LA JE DIS CHAPEAU BAS ASSMATZAM !!!!!!!!    MERCI  D'AVOIR PRIS DE TON TEMPS ET J'ESPERE NE PAS AVOIR TROP ABUSE, en tous les cas tes explications vont beaucoup m'aider pour la suite et les autres contrats si il y a????????????
Je te souhaite une bonne soirée.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Pas de soucis 
Tu ne m'as pas dérangé du tout


----------



## Couleurcafe (1 Décembre 2022)

Encore une petite chose : dans le nombre de semaines travaillées que l'on comptabilises 
est-ce que les semaines de vacances les semaines d'arrêts pour l'un comme pour l'autre sont assimilées à du travail?? Moi j'en compte 36 mais apparemment le PE en trouve 27 dans son tableau ci-dessus,  je dois me tromper dans mes calculs.  
Sur ce, je vous laisse vous reposer  vous en avez assez fait merci beaucoup    
  🛌 bonne nuit


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non vous ne devez prendre en compte que les semaines réellement travaillées 

Les semaines d'arrêt 
Les, semaines de non accueil, ne sont pas assimilées à du temps de travail effectif


----------



## Couleurcafe (5 Décembre 2022)

OK pour les semaines d'arrêts mais les semaines de non-accueil ce sont les semaines de mes congés où celles du PE ou LES DEUX.  En faites en tout j'ai 8 semaines de non-accueil .


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Tu ne dois prendre en compte que les semaines travaillées


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Donc si tu as 8 semaines de non accueil ton calcul doit être fait sur 28 et non 36 semaines 

Alors au 31 mai 2022 tu as acquis

28 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 22,5 = 17,5 = 18 jours ouvrables acquis

Ce qui te donne

1) en maintien de salaire
18 jours / 6 * 39,5 heures * 4,36 brut
= *516,66 € brut*

2) avec les 10%  = *616,873 brut*


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Pour la première période de référence la règle des, 10%est la plus avantageuse.

Donc ton employeur aurait du te verser la somme de 616,873 € brut pour les 18 jours ouvrables acquis

T'ayant déjà versé entre juillet 2021 et janvier 2022 la somme de 302,53 brut il te doit encore pour cette période 314,343€ brut


Tu me dis que tu as choisi le paiement au moment de la prise
Donc normalement cet été au moment ou tu as pris tes congés il aurait du te payer les 314,343 € brut 

Vu que cela n'a pas été fait
Donc il devra te payer en décembre la moitié de cette somme et au mois d'avril l'autre moitié
Soit 157,1715€ brut en décembre et la même chose en avril
Et déclarer 9 jours de cp à chaque fois et rajouter 59 heures aux heures normales mensualisées 

Ensuite le 31mai 2023
il faudra refaire le point sur tes CP acquis entre le 1er Juin 2022 et le 31 mai 2023
Toujours en comparant les 2 méthodes de calcul


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

157,1715€ brut = 122,78€ net


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Décembre 2022)

MERCI MERCI Mais je m'en vois tellement pour comptabiliser les semaines qui doivent être prisent en compte, je ne tombe jamais pareil et vous vous trouvé 28 sem
Moi 36 sem
 Le PE de janvier à mai 2022     17 sem
           de juin à aout 2022       10 sem


Mon détail:  contrat commencé en juillet 2021

         AOUT 2021             4 semaines absences programmées
         SEPTEMBRE             2 semaines d'arrêt
         DECEMBRE              1 semaine absence programmées
         FEVRIER 2022          2 semaines d'arrêt   + 1 semaine sans soldes
         MAI 2022                 1 semaine absence programmée
         JUIN   2022              1 semaine absence programmée
         AOUT 2022               3 semaines absences programmées
         DECEMBRE 2022      1 semaine programmée 

Voilà mon décompte de semaines non travaillées, quelle serait votre calcul à vous ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Calcul plutôt le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées ce sera plus simple


----------



## Couleurcafe (7 Décembre 2022)

_Donc si tu as 8 semaines de non accueil ton calcul doit être fait sur 28 et non 36 semaines_

Si je peux encore me permettre ASSMATZAM comment trouves-tu 28   ?????


----------



## assmatzam (7 Décembre 2022)

Donne moi les dates exactes de début et de fin de contrat


----------



## Couleurcafe (7 Décembre 2022)

Après comptages et recomptages des semaines entières réellement travaillées de juillet 2021 début contrat à mai 2022 je trouve 33 semaines travaillées pour la première période de CP acquis après je ferai comme vous me l'avez dit pour la deuxième période jusqu'en mai 2023.

Ce n'est pas une fin de contrat c'est juste le nombre des jours acquis que j'aimerai être sûr mais où je bloque : quand on voit le tableau du PE par rapport aux dates elle compte à partir de janvier on est d'accord que c'est faux, il faut compter de juillet 2021 à mai 2022 pour ma première période et moi j'en compte 33 sem travaillées. Avec ce nombre je fais le calcul maintien de salaire et le calcul des 10% pour comparer ensuite je déduis les (10%) qu'ils m'ont payés mais que je n'avais pas' droit car non acquis. 


Pour résumer ils m'ont payé de juillet 2021 à janvier 2022 10% du salaire net de base c'est à dire EN TOUT 302.53 Euros 
En mai 2022:       203.06 euros 7jrs
En aout 2022:      139.90 euros 6.25 jrs


----------

